# Royal Canin xtra small adult



## Littlelor (Sep 16, 2016)

I have tried so many dry kibbles and my 1 year old Maltese will eat this one. Is it healthy for our dogs ? I am open to any kibble suggestions that you all have tried. Thanks in advance.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I personally do not like this food. Two of my girls came to me on this kibble, so if I remember correctly it was chicken, rice and lots of fillers that do not have much of a nutritional value.
If I was to do a kibble, I would go with Zignature. Its of high quality and they have alot of novel proteins to rotate through.
Just keep in mind that kibble is harder to digest, so I would soak it really good before it was served.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

We servie kibble because it fits into our lifestyle but I soak it and add wet food for our Maltese. We used to use Fromms Four Star and rotate between the grain free flavors. Now Daisy gets Natural Balance L.I.D. sweet potato and fish. It's cheaper than the Fromms and has a single protein which we needed to check for a chicken allergy. She does just as well on it as the Fromms so I'm not switching back any time soon. 

I've looked into The Honest Kitchen and may do that for her once we move. They have different flavors including grain and chicken free L.I.D. varieties.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Here are the first few ingredients from the RC small adult: _Brewers rice, chicken meal, corn, chicken fat, corn gluten meal, wheat gluten, natural flavors.

_I personally would not feed this - way too much grain (4 of the first 6 ingredients). There are a lot of informative articles on how to judge a quality dog food so please do some research. 

Keep in mind that not every dog does well on every food. If you have a holistic veterinarian who can help you by making a recommendation based on your dog's needs, that is best.


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

RC is total crap and fillers.. my girls like it too but I think that's because it's like the fast food version of dog food lol. Its food, but there is little to no nutritional value to it.

I've moved to Merrick and my girls really enjoy it. I just started a spoonful of Merrick wet food as well, which they devour!!!!


----------



## TNgal16 (Oct 11, 2007)

This is the only food that Augie will finish his entire bowl. He is the most picky eater. I've tried brands everyone has recommended; Merrick (won't touch it), Blue (hates it), Iams (walks away after a few bites), raw food (one or two bites). He has been scratching a lot lately and I'm thinking it could be this food though with the grain content but its all he will eat. I've had him for 9 years and he hates so many types of kibble. He has to have small kibble due to only having a few teeth and this is a perfect size. i add canned chicken and the bowl is empty before I even clean up the kitchen from his meal.


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

This food (in puppy form) was what Dolly came to me on... She ate it better than anything. I immediately switched her to Blue and then to Fromm in combo with Stella and Chewy (luckily she has stomach of steal and was able to switch without any problem.) She tolerates the Fromm and S&C combo meaning she eats enough to gain, but she definitely doesn't love it like she loved the RC Puppy Xtra small. I actually still use whats left of them as "training treats" on days that I'm worried she hasn't eaten enough but I never put it in her food bowl. Definitely like the Fast Food version of dog food I think hahahaha.


----------

